# Plants and algae questions/tips



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Howdy gang,
So plants are doing great and my fertilizer will arrive today.
One of my questions is in regard to this heinous brown algae, won't the fertilizer give it extra nutrients too?
That deleting swear words !#@%$)&)&* stuff is awful persistent.
Hopefully the two new Nerites will help that problem, at this point I'm going to have to lovingly wipe it off one of the plants.
_shakes head_
After reading a bit about Moneywort I am yanking that one from the tank, seems it's a bit of a leach in that it can suck nutrients from other plants (I read)
It's not that attractive to me either..meh
2nd question is about Anubias, I read that it's a rhizome that doesn't get planted in the gravel, fine ok.
Will it outgrow the rock it's placed on? The one I am looking at says it only 2-5 inches which would be perfect.
In regard to Krazy gluing stuff to rocks, package says let it set for 24 hours, what say yee?
hope all are well
GG


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The roots will work its way to the gravel, as for glue I usually wait about 15 minutes, rinse and stick it in.


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Use the gel super glues. The gels hold better and it sort of bonds faster in water.

If the anubias outgrows it's rock just break off the rhizome that has grown too far out and plant somewhere else. They are such slow growers though you probably won't have that problem. My oldest anubias has tripled its leaf count and is still in the same footprint


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Must have read your mind, bought gel supah glue


----------



## Mamatried (3 mo ago)

@Gamegurl I boiled dried almond leaves and put them iin the same time my spiderwood was doing its gross snot thing. GROSS. I just kept brushing it off the leaves and the wood with a soft toothbrush. 3 weeks and they are looking good again. But I am going to put the leaf in soon so we shall see.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I was wanting any re-planting tips for my Hygro Phila Salcifolia. 
It doesn't have any roots coming off the tops but has alot of new growth at top.
If need be I can get a pic but I am wondering if I top them it should branch out and split?
And if I do top them I guess just pop the tops back in the substrate?
thanks in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, just trim and replant, the roots will grow.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I had thought my Pogostemon aka Octopus plant(?) was kinda limping along in comparison to the other plants but just noticed a bunch of new growth near the bottom.
Super awesomeness!


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Today was water change day and squirt the ferts day, my anacharis started pearling like crazy 🤪


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Just a pic to show how nice my plants are doing, I'm down to two plastic ones for filler.
I'll be adding some up front, some low growers.  The Ludwigia to the right of the bridge is a cutting re-planted, that stuff grows nice.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Being about a month in I am thinking I'll get some root tabs.
Is there a brand ya'all can suggest?
thanks in advance
Cheers
GG


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You really don't have any heavy root feeders, just keep using Thrive


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> You really don't have any heavy root feeders, just keep using Thrive


Cool! That'll save me a couple bucks.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I am wondering about my Hygrophila, it's growing great and I like the way it's getting nice and tall but it's kinda leggy at the bottom.
Gonna post a pic, I'm wondering should I just let it go or will the stalks split if I trim it back making it a bit fuller?
I have some more plants on the way, really like the Hygro so got another type of it, the Temple version, and a couple low growers.
I hope you're all happy that you've corrupted me so thoroughly. _teasing_ lol
I'm glad, the plants are super cool!
have a smurfy day


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Trim and replant. taller it gets bottom will get leggy; trimming will cause it to get bushy.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Trim and replant. taller it gets bottom will get leggy; trimming will cause it to get bushy.


Cool, thanks. The fish are gonna be mad at me but they will get used to it. hehe


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Just a side note(kinda pleased with myself). When my plants get here I will be removing the last plastic plant!!!
Nice


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

My new plants will arrive today. I will be getting Bucephalandra (wild) and Staurogyne Repens along with some more Hygro Phila.(love that stuff)
With the Bucephalandra the roots don't even need to touch the substrate? I was gonna glue it to a nice little rock.
Staurogyne Repens just gets planted in gravel I think.
Cheers and have a smurfy day
GG


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

So I am not thrilled with my most recent shipment of plants.
The only one looking good is the Buce.
Is it normal for the Staurogyne Repens to lose all it's leaves when planted?
Should I stick those bare stalks back in the gravel and hope they grow?
Hygro looks terrible but waiting to see.
hope all are well
GG


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have much experience with staurogyne repens so I can't help on that. Hygro should bounce back pretty quick.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Thanks as always.
Susan, do you use Co2 in your tanks?


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

S.repens can melt when you plant it, and bounce back. S.repens likes co2 though, it is highly recommended to have co2 injection


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No I don't, I like low tech.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Kurama said:


> S.repens can melt when you plant it, and bounce back. S.repens likes co2 though, it is highly recommended to have co2 injection


I did not see the notation on that plant, the Repens, I need to read my descriptions better. I see that Co2 is recommended for that plant.
I do not plan to use Co2 in my tank. The plants I have are doing great and I rub the algae off the leaves every couple days.
Was so thrilled to see my smallest Nerite cleaning my good Hygro last night. Did a good job to.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

So I am looking for some ideas for front row plants besides Anubias and Buce. 
I don't want a full carpet which was why I liked the look of S.Repens.
Any ideas? Crypt stays nice and low with kinda big leaves?
cheers and thanks


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Pogostemon Helferi
Hygrophila compacta
Broad chain swords


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Crypt Mioya and crypt parva stays small to use up front


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Kurama said:


> Pogostemon Helferi
> Hygrophila compacta
> Broad chain swords


I was actually looking at Narrow-Leaf Chain Sword but it sounds a bit invasive and sounds like the roots spread and take over quickly.
Have you got any personal experience with these Chain Swords?
thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Crypt Mioya and crypt parva stays small to use up front


Cool, I like the look of that Crypt Parva.
Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had the dwarf chain swords but used as back of a 20 long tank as they got to tall for the front, they would also work mid ground


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Gamegurl said:


> I was actually looking at Narrow-Leaf Chain Sword but it sounds a bit invasive and sounds like the roots spread and take over quickly.
> Have you got any personal experience with these Chain Swords?
> thanks for the suggestions


No experience yet, I'm planning on a dwarf chain sword low tech carpet with broad chain sword accents in a 10 gallon.

All my tanking plans are going very slowly

Edit: it is very Invasive with co2, low tech it shouldn't take over


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

As I was looking for plants I got curious about invasive plants in regard to my tank then carried it over to California.
One of the plants I was looking at was Cabomba, it is illegal in California and stated to be an incredibly invasive species.
Did not know that.
Water Sprite and Water lettuce were also listed illegal in California.
Enlightening
I was just looking for something tall and fluffy for the back corner, my fish love that stupid plastic Ambulia.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Micranthemum Umbrosum








Giant baby tears*


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Just send me that tank Susan  hehe That's Buce on that limb is it not? send it send it 
That's very pretty, me like. Does it shed and leave alot of debris in the water?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its buce on the stick, it doesn't shed at all just keeps growing. I have to trim it every month.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Yes its buce on the stick, it doesn't shed at all just keeps growing. I have to trim it every month.


Sweet. As soon as I get a grip on this frickin color changing algae I will grab some of that, it's very pretty.
I won't add it just yet as I don't relish the idea of trying to scrub all those tiny leaves of the dreaded brown algae.
side note: All my plants except the Buce from my recent order died. Apparently this is _my fault_ as I didn't add a heat pack to my order.
BE WARNED plant buyers, add heat packs in the cold weather or you too will spend $22. for a single Buce plant.
_mini faint_


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For Buce check buceplant.com they are located in Calif. also has so many different plants and guaranteed


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I am actually looking at Buce plants for some of their stuff. Man there are alot of plants! One thing I saw was that they will state on the invoice if the plant was not fully immersed.
I didn't see that they are guaranteed but that's great. thanks as always 
It's actually been quite cold for California this year, down to 29 the other morning.
I was saying the only plant that did survive the trip from NJ was the Buce and happy I am.
The full order was $22. with shipping so I was making one of my off jokes about a $22. Buce.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Where did you get them from? And not normal for leaves to fall off Staurogyne Repens. Hygro for me always come shipped horrible. I've just stopped ordering it. It'll either bounce back or die. That's what it does for me anyway. And buce is just like any other rhizome plant. Dont plant the stalk. I've glued it to rocks, wood, resin decorations, and even on mats. They grow great for me. Need to eat more and do only a buce and floater tank. No filter. Just plants till it matures. Then add shrimp slowly. I also order from buceplant.com and im all the way in Oklahoma. The plants from them are always fresh looking. And packaged well.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kurama said:


> S.repens can melt when you plant it, and bounce back. S.repens likes co2 though, it is highly recommended to have co2 injection


I grow it just fine without co2.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

If you're still looking for a carpeting plant, dwarf sag. is supposed to be a good low light carpet. I haven't had any luck with it yet, though.

A couple of my favorite plants right now are my Red Flame Sword, and Aponogeton Crispus. I'm also really liking my Scarlet Temple.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in Oklahoma also, never had plants die from Buce. I've spent 100.00s there


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Nice pics DeathDealer. Are you perchance a gamer?
Was wondering in that top pic is that multiple Buce on the rock or one plant??
Looks really good


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I hesitate to mention the company as their first order was great. It's kinda scammy to me that they want an extra $4.95 for the proper shipping vessel but almost all the plant places I looked at online suggest adding a heat pack to your winter order.
heh, those silly people asked me to rate my last order, asking me for trouble. NP!!
A scathing review has been posted


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

susankat said:


> I'm in Oklahoma also, never had plants die from Buce. I've spent 100.00s there


You and me both 😆


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Nice pics DeathDealer. Are you perchance a gamer?
> Was wondering in that top pic is that multiple Buce on the rock or one plant??
> Looks really good


Yes. I game pretty hard. Ps5 here. But the plant your asking about is one plant. Got it from buceplant.com. it had maybe 4 or 5 leaves. Its been in the tank for 9 months now. Growing strong. The bucephalandra bunch in the right top corner is a bunch of different bucephalandra. I love that and crypts. I like other plant but if I could have plants with nothing but buce and crypts I would.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gamegurl said:


> Nice pics DeathDealer. Are you perchance a gamer?
> Was wondering in that top pic is that multiple Buce on the rock or one plant??
> Looks really good


Thank you for the compliments ☺


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Gamegurl said:


> As I was looking for plants I got curious about invasive plants in regard to my tank then carried it over to California.
> One of the plants I was looking at was Cabomba, it is illegal in California and stated to be an incredibly invasive species.
> Did not know that.
> Water Sprite and Water lettuce were also listed illegal in California.
> ...


Everything is illegal in California lol


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Kurama said:


> Everything is illegal in California lol


hehe, not weed


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Heya gang,
How can I tell if my Buce is still alive? I understand they grow slowly.
The one I got with my disaster order does have 1 and a half leaves on it.
Sad looking little thing


----------

